# Woodchuck Pen Pro Turning Tool



## omb76 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just over at R and B Crafts website checking things out and there is a new turning tool posted.  I really like to turn TruStone, but hate how it dulls the tools so quickly (I'm a lazy sharpener and not all that great at it )  Was wondering if any of you had experience with this tool?  Would be kinda nice to just have to replace the insert. 

Thanks in advance!

http://randbcrafts.com/turning-tools.html


----------



## glycerine (Jan 14, 2010)

I've never used it, but someone just posted a link where some of those inserts are on sale.  See this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56483


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had one for awhile now.  I love it.  I use it almost exclusively.  On pens, it is the only tool I use most of the time.  IMHO, it is a very good investment!


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Woodchuck with the R4 inserts is all I use on Tru-stone -- much easier than constant resharpening.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok I hard this does wonders with corian too.... Where are you all getting this


----------



## KenV (Jan 14, 2010)

I have one and am well satisfied.  I do not use it for finish work, but it is a great tool for roughing material that is not brittle.  

I have tried both this and the mini-easy rougher for acrylics, and they tend to cause chipping.   

Polyester and aluminite clear casts, this works for roughing, but I get fewer problems with the cutting action of a Hunter tool or a skew.

Ken has a resonable price for inserts -- these are a better quality than the ones sold for indexed planner systems (helical mount on surface planers), and substantially less than the costs at some of the retail listings.   

Hogging wood -- this is a shavings maker.

It is a scraper with a durable edge, but it is a scraper.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 14, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> Ok I hard this does wonders with corian too.... Where are you all getting this



http://www.woodchuck-tools.com/

IAP member:     bitshird


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have one of the originals and I love it. It works great on Corian. I will be ordering a round one to do bowls here soon.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 14, 2010)

That is cool thank you much for the info. I love working with corian but I do spend a lot of time sharpening.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 14, 2010)

omb76 said:


> Hey guys, I was just over at R and B Crafts website checking things out and there is a new turning tool posted. I really like to turn TruStone, but hate how it dulls the tools so quickly (I'm a lazy sharpener and not all that great at it ) Was wondering if any of you had experience with this tool? Would be kinda nice to just have to replace the insert.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://randbcrafts.com/turning-tools.html


 
I have turned a lot of truestone and have yet to find a tool that comes close to it's equal.  Turning an average truestone blank used to require a trip or two to the grinder to sharpen the skew, more trips for the harder blanks but now it's just stand and turn until the blank is done!

I made my own version of the Woodchuck last summer and can honestly say that I have used it a LOT and am only on my third insert!  I would still be on the second insert but I banged the tip against the lathe bed and broke the original insert.  These inserts are fragile!

Just to keep information on the up and up, I would like to say that the inserts I and others are buying from Global are likely from China while the inserts Ken supplies are more likely from Germany and are of better quality so I wouldn't go comparing the two, we pay for what we get.  Plus, the inserts have to seat very precisely on the tool and the Chinese inserts, even though having the same metric designations, may or may not fit on the Woodchucks and saving a dollar or so may not be worth the risk of having an insert flying off the tool.


----------

